# Hunts Freehub Noise



## junkie_ball (3 Aug 2019)

I just got a pair of hunts 4050 carbon wheels. I expected the free hub to be noisy from reading reviews but could never imagine it would be so noisy. Will a free hub quiet down a tad once they bed in? (mine literally only have 40 miles on). I don't really want to start trying to put lube in the quiet them down if i can help it.


----------



## boydj (3 Aug 2019)

Noisy? Compared to what? I've had Hope, Hunt, Campag, Shimano and Mavic hubs. Nothing beats the Hope for noise, but the Campag is not far behind, then the Hunt. Check with Hunt to find out if they can be quietened.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Aug 2019)

Ratchets can generally be quietened down by over-greasing. You have to experiment with quantity and quality of grease because overstepping it can cause the hub to not engage. Noisy clutches such as Chris King cannot be silenced that way. Live with it or buy a quality product such as Shimano.


----------



## derrick (3 Aug 2019)

I keep greasing my wifes hunt wheels. Keeps them quiet for a while. A couple of weeks later they are noisy again. We make her ride at the back of the group.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Aug 2019)

You should be bloody pedalling, not freewheeling!


----------



## StuAff (3 Aug 2019)

Try a set of Fulcrum Racing 5s......


----------



## robgul (4 Aug 2019)

I thought that expensive wheels were made with noisy hubs so that other riders knew you had expensive wheels?

Rob


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2019)

Noisy freehubs used to very useful as a warning to dozy pedestrians who walked out in front of you without looking - the angry click-clacking sound would soon have them leaping back onto the pavement to safety.

That no longer works in many cases because the pedestrians have earpieces in and can't hear anything except their loud music!


----------



## Moodyman (4 Aug 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Live with it or buy a quality product such as Shimano.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2019)

robgul said:


> I thought that expensive wheels were made with noisy hubs so that other riders knew you had expensive wheels?
> 
> Rob



Reminds me of the Viz " Top Tip" 

" Fill your hubcaps with Cornflakes and fool your neighbours into thinking that you have an expensive gravel drive"


----------



## Proto (4 Aug 2019)

Love a noisy freehub. Noisier the better. Hunts - great noise, great wheels (4 pairs in our household)


----------



## derrick (4 Aug 2019)

Proto said:


> Love a noisy freehub. Noisier the better. Hunts - great noise, great wheels (4 pairs in our household)


shoot noise. Medeocre wheels. Overated.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> shoot noise. Medeocre wheels. Overated.


Not a bad price though .


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2019)

Your opinion seems to have changed then.....


derrick said:


> If you want to upgrade your wheels, it's worth looking at Hunt wheels.https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...season-aero-road-wheelset-1420g-28deep-22wide
> These are all the wheels you will ever need. have just put these on my wifes bike, the bike feels so much more alive, if you are a bit on the heavier side you might want to go for the ones with a higher spoke count. https://www.huntbikewheels.com/coll...o-superdura-road-wheelset-1595g-31deep-24wide
> We swapped them from her Mavic Ksyrium Elites. I would put them in front of mavics at the moment but time will tell.


FWIW, still very happy with my Mason x Hunt 4 Seasons. Minor freehub issue (sorted by LBS service) the only problem in several thousand miles. They seem to have many, many more happy customers than dissatisfied ones…


----------



## derrick (4 Aug 2019)

StuAff said:


> Your opinion seems to have changed then.....
> 
> FWIW, still very happy with my Mason x Hunt 4 Seasons. Minor freehub issue (sorted by LBS service) the only problem in several thousand miles. They seem to have many, many more happy customers than dissatisfied ones…


Its the time will tell bit. and it has. I will not be fitting them on my bike.


----------



## derrick (4 Aug 2019)

Cuchilo said:


> Not a bad price though .


I bought a set of Chinese wheels for half the price, look and feel better than Hunts, I ride them all the time my wife has stopped using her hunts, that says it all.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> I bought a set of Chinese wheels for half the price, look and feel better than Hunts, I ride them all the time my wife has stopped using her hunts, that says it all.


Wanna sell them ? I'm building a couple of TT bikes that could use shoot training wheels .


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Aug 2019)

I love my Hunt mtb wheels, they are a bit noisy but I'll just add grease if they start to annoy me.
£330, bargain


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

I have a pair of carbon wheels with a loud free hub. I've grown to like it but I know my cycle buddies do not.

I've developed a technique of pedalling slowly in situations when I used to freewheel. This means there is little, if any, noise when I'm backing off for a few seconds


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2019)

My Giant CX has a silent (more or less) freehub my Trek has a noisy bugger that initially irritated me but I've gotten used to it now - reminds me of the SpokeyDokeys I used to have years ago on my kids bike. 

The other upside is that it scares the suicidal Jackdaws out of my path earlier than usual as I bear down on them - on my Giant they used to hang on in there until the last moment whilst scoffing roadkill which was unnerving. 

Gratuitous Jackdaw pic' - simply because it amuses me:


----------



## Threevok (5 Aug 2019)

Since moving to Hope hubs, I've never looked back

I can't, it's deafening


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Aug 2019)

boydj said:


> Nothing beats the Hope for noise


14months in and I'm well chuffed with my Hope hubs. 

I'm a bit mystified by the rep they have for being uber-noisy though. Whilst they do have a satisfying (and useful when riding in a pack) clack, at least 3 people have louder freehubs in my group of chums - Hunt and I think DT Swiss being among the culprits, if memory serves.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2019)

Loud Hubs = The Devils Work.
No thank thee.....


----------



## dtheory (23 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> I bought a set of Chinese wheels for half the price, look and feel better than Hunts, I ride them all the time my wife has stopped using her hunts, that says it all.


Could you provide a bit of detail as to why your opinion soured on the Hunts?


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2020)

Pop the hub out,easy, apply some grease.. enjoy.
My hunt hub is just about right , angry wasp without grease


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2020)

dtheory said:


> Could you provide a bit of detail as to why your opinion soured on the Hunts?


So noisy, I made my other half ride behind, I also have a mate who had some, there now on his pub bike, i messaged hunt, never really got a proper reply, They said thats how they are, Over rated wheels,


----------



## Globalti (23 Mar 2020)

They will quieten down as the pawls wear.


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2020)

Globalti said:


> They will quieten down as the pawls wear.


Takes to long, both sets had probably done 1500 miles, They need to change there freewheel. At the end of the day they are cheap Chinese wheels. I will stick with my Chinese Wheels for half the price of the Hunts.


----------



## the_mikey (23 Mar 2020)

I miss my old Campagnolo wheels, they had a lovely noisy freehub, who needs a bell when you simply stop pedalling to announce your presence to everyone for hundreds of metres around? 😬


----------



## HLaB (23 Mar 2020)

Globalti said:


> They will quieten down as the pawls wear.


My old campagnolo khamsins done that, or so I thought, a month later I found out it was the pawl spring that had worn


----------



## Domdom1980 (23 Mar 2020)

I've got Hunt on one bike, and Rovals on the other, the Rovals are so quiet I thought there was something wrong with them! Useless for scaring people out of the way, but great wheels!


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2020)

Domdom1980 said:


> I've got Hunt on one bike, and Rovals on the other, the Rovals are so quiet I thought there was something wrong with them! Useless for scaring people out of the way, but great wheels!




Don't fret, the bearings on the rovals will be screaming soon enough

Lots seem to fail on specialized Levo roval wheel fitment after a couple of hundred miles.
Mine are ok after 350 so far ...


----------



## Globalti (24 Mar 2020)

What fails on Roval wheels? The actual wheel bearings or the freehub? The Mavic howl of death happens to old Mavic wheels that have been neglected but I'm not aware of anybody else having the same simple freehub design as Mavic.


----------



## boydj (25 Mar 2020)

boydj said:


> Noisy? Compared to what? I've had Hope, Hunt, Campag, Shimano and Mavic hubs. Nothing beats the Hope for noise, but the Campag is not far behind, then the Hunt. Check with Hunt to find out if they can be quietened.



With several hundreds of miles more on the Hunts, they are now relatively quiet - at least a back-pedal doesn't get folk jumping out of the way on the cycle path that the Hopes do.


----------



## si_c (28 Mar 2020)

I'll stick with my Shimano hubs thanks. Easy to maintain and always nice and quiet.


----------

